# Bad news for tanks



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

I have looked on petsmart. I seen larger tanks, but now there are more smaller (less than 1 gallon) and they are advertised as recommended for bettas. Link: http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari...d36-25958/cat-36-catid-300013?var_id=36-25958


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh wow 

Yesterday I went there and got a 2.5 gallon national geographic tank. Its awsome!


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

Teddy tanks . . i have heard of them before and they're just ridiculous. What if the child forgets about the fish and plays only with the toy? Or some other thing, like they might throw it around etc.. toys and fish tanks DO NOT MIX.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

The person who invented that really needs to be shot.....
They are a waste of our planet's valuable resources and a detriment to humanity


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Take it easy with the inflammatory words, folks. Those don't win us any friends.

If anyone here has a PetSmart account, you could try leaving negative reviews of them. Remember to be polite and courteous, but state why this tank is totally unsuitable for the care of any animal.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Look 5 yrs old kids are not made to handle any pets thats for sure 

I think there should be an age limit when it comes to pets honestly 

Sure you want a pet how cute! Can you change its water? Give him meds? Know when he is sick? Feed him properly? Know how much to dose? Check the tanks temperature if they cant do any of that then no thyr are not ready


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

kevinap2 said:


> Take it easy with the inflammatory words, folks. Those don't win us any friends.
> 
> If anyone here has a PetSmart account, you could try leaving negative reviews of them. Remember to be polite and courteous, but state why this tank is totally unsuitable for the care of any animal.


+++ to this. I have left respectful messages on their FB page suggesting these are great for storage but not for a living thing and they didn't delete them.



Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> Look 5 yrs old kids are not made to handle any pets thats for sure


Actually, I think owning a fish is a great way for children to learn responsibility and how to treat living creatures with respect etc. As long as they have supervision from their parents or any grown-up I think it's a great educational tool for young minds.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

I think sooner or later, all gigantic chain petstores might catch onto it. Atleast you could give a 1 gallon with heater and filter and proper care. It is way cheaper than purchasing that and 100 bettas (each time they die)


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

^ I think it will soon fade out of popularity after the holidays thankfully. It's not practical, and will be a pain in the butt to do even the basic management for the fish. Even as storage it doesn't seem practical because you can't fit hardly anything there. I think a lot of these intended for fish will end up in the garage sale or used as a bank or something.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Rosewynn said:


> +++ to this. I have left respectful messages on their FB page suggesting these are great for storage but not for a living thing and they didn't delete them.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think owning a fish is a great way for children to learn responsibility and how to treat living creatures with respect etc. As long as they have supervision from their parents or any grown-up I think it's a great educational tool for young minds.


If the parent wants to be responsible for the fish and the kid at the same time fine the parent will have to watch the kid not putting his hands in the tank trying to pet or hold the fish not to mention putting cereal in the tank or tapping the glass.

Also do i have to remind you of Darla from finding nemo???



I dont think kids at that age know what a fish is


----------



## Magickarp05 (Nov 26, 2014)

These were mentioned in that terrible tanks thread, weren't they? This seems like a really terrible idea that would end up making the parents, child, and fish all very unhappy in the long run. Stupid fads.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I saw the video of the guy advertizing this he was like omg you need to clean the bowl cause it has pieces of furr from the teddy bear i can imagine pieces of furr going in the water


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Mines (the majority) don't know about fish care!! A unique thing for myself around my school.


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Care Instructions for Bowl:*
If you are using Teddy Tank to house a Betta Fish please remember to treat the fish and all pets with love and care. Parents please supervise your child when caring for a pet. Remember this is a one gallon fish bowl, which will need frequent water changes. It is super easy to clean because you can remove the plush animal body from the one gallon plastic bowl. Remember to consult a veterinarian or your local PetSmart to see how to properly care for a Betta Fish in a one gallon plastic bowl.


How Do You Get Things into the Tank (i.e. Fish Food, Coins, Toys and Candy)?*
You simply "feed" your Teddy Tank through the mouth.

Well atleast they include this in the description


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> Also do i have to remind you of Darla from finding nemo???


Seriously? You're using a fictional kid from an animated film as your reasoning for why young kids and fish don't mix? OK...

And if a 5 year old child has been introduced to fish but still has no idea what they are then their parents probably need to seek professional help. A 5 year old is certainly capable of learning, grasping, and then putting that knowledge to use.

Anyway, I have said my peace and I am out.


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

I think it depends on the child. If i where five again, i would probably know what a fish is but i might tap on the glass a bit too hard or miss a few feedings. And water changes, you can't expect a five year old to do that do you? The parents might not do water changes either, so it's still a dumb idea.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

kevinap2 said:


> Take it easy with the inflammatory words, folks. Those don't win us any friends.
> 
> If anyone here has a PetSmart account, you could try leaving negative reviews of them. Remember to be polite and courteous, but state why this tank is totally unsuitable for the care of any animal.


Surely this is true in public negotiation, but this is a forum and we are basically anonymous on here anyway. I'd definitely be more persuasive and respectful if I were to contact the company, but I am done with being politically correct in my spare time. I'm honestly sick of it all. If someone creates an animal death trap, they should be held accountable. I absolutely agree that we should contact the company/retailers though, I was just venting before.

Note: this is not directed at anyone on here. I just get so utterly and completely disgusted with people. I truly think the word "humanity" should be re-defined as cruelty, and we should define "anti-humanity" as being respectful and caring. Humans, when considered as a species, are certainly not humane.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Littlefin said:


> I think it depends on the child. If i where five again, i would probably know what a fish is but i might tap on the glass a bit too hard or miss a few feedings. And water changes, you can't expect a five year old to do that do you? The parents might not do water changes either, so it's still a dumb idea.


I agree to this ^ +1 to you!


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

My 3 year old takes great care of her fish. Obviously she needs help and coaching from me, but she can feed, change water, and vacuum the gravel with supervision. She has never put anything into the fish tanks without asking me, and she always rinses her hands well before and washes after. Having a pet can teach responsibility at a very young age.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Maybe i should have said some kids i seen a boy grabbed my gold fish and walk around with it so thats how i feel there should be a age limit agree to disagree

And i prefer my kid being a responsible one before he gets a pet and also does some research


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

Littlefin said:


> I think it depends on the child. If i where five again, i would probably know what a fish is but i might tap on the glass a bit too hard or miss a few feedings. And water changes, you can't expect a five year old to do that do you? The parents might not do water changes either, so it's still a dumb idea.


Oh, no doubt. I am certainly not encouraging parents or guardians to go out and buy a betta for a 5 year old and expect to step away and be done with it. However, I do not accept that a 5 year old won't understand what a fish is as a blanket statement.

There are certainly 5 year olds who are _not _ capable of taking proper care of a fish. That would still perhaps try to pick them up or dump all the food in the tank at once etc. And I would hope their guardians would either take strict control over the fish or just not get them one.

But there are 5 year olds who gain a lot from having a fish, and who are able to treat them properly...again with guidance.

I am NOT in favor of anyone who would buy a living creature, give it to a 5 year old, and then simply walk away from the situation. 5 year olds will of course need guidance as even we as adults do and come to this forum to seek advice.


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

givemethatfish said:


> My 3 year old takes great care of her fish. Obviously she needs help and coaching from me, but she can feed, change water, and vacuum the gravel with supervision. She has never put anything into the fish tanks without asking me, and she always rinses her hands well before and washes after. Having a pet can teach responsibility at a very young age.


Exactly what I was thinking. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Rosewynn said:


> Oh, no doubt. I am certainly not encouraging parents or guardians to go out and buy a betta for a 5 year old and expect to step away and be done with it. However, I do not accept that a 5 year old won't understand what a fish is as a blanket statement.
> 
> There are certainly 5 year olds who are _not _ capable of taking proper care of a fish. That would still perhaps try to pick them up or dump all the food in the tank at once etc. And I would hope their guardians would either take strict control over the fish or just not get them one.
> 
> ...


I guess it has to do with the parent as well and the kid as well i shpuld have said some not all kids like i also said both needs to do research for the first time pet owners 

I for me personaly dont feel comfartble teaching my kid responsibility with a pet 

I rather have my kid be responsible Fisrst


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

^

Honestly, that's kind of why I hate society these days.

Heaven forbid a parent teach their child anything...leave it to someone else.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Rosewynn said:


> ^
> 
> Honestly, that's kind of why I hate society these days.
> 
> Heaven forbid a parent teach their child anything...leave it to someone else.


Yea who am i for saying anything you are right i should just keep my moth shut cause you know how people get this days


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I am sorry guys yea kids can have pets at any age just dont mind me


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

^

I don't think anyone said you can't have an opinion. It's just when you post it in a public forum you can't expect others to not voice theirs as well.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Rosewynn said:


> ^
> 
> I don't think anyone said you can't have an opinion. It's just when you post it in a public forum you can't expect others to not voice theirs as well.


But its af you were angry of my opinion thats the thing i was not trying to make you mad


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

^ 

I am not mad. Just because I disagree with you doesn't mean I am mad, I am just having a discussion.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I personally think that a child having a pet engenders respect for animals, BUT (and this is a big one), the adult needs to have their act together FIRST. Obviously, the adult is the one actually responsible for the pet, and all too often they fall short of providing an adequate environment for the pet. In these cases, rather than instilling respect for animals in the child, the adult has effectively validated a lazy and non-empathetic mindset in the child. I see it all the time with fish - parent gets betta and vase, betta dies, parent replaces betta, kid eventually grows up thinking that it's ok to let a fish languish and die because that's what their parents did.

I also have to agree that a pet should not be a "test run" for teaching a child responsibility. I would try giving the child regular chores first, then working up to having a pet of their own. Again, it does not create respect for animals if the child learns that it's ok to have "failed" with the first pet due to gross negligence because it was their "first try". I've also seen this one many times.

The short version: adults need to act like adults!


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

Kim said:


> I personally think that a child having a pet engenders respect for animals, BUT (and this is a big one), the adult needs to have their act together FIRST. Obviously, the adult is the one actually responsible for the pet, and all too often they fall short of providing an adequate environment for the pet. In these cases, rather than instilling respect for animals in the child, the adult has effectively validated a lazy and non-empathetic mindset in the child. I see it all the time with fish - parent gets betta and vase, betta dies, parent replaces betta, kid eventually grows up thinking that it's ok to let a fish languish and die because that's what their parents did.
> 
> I also have to agree that a pet should not be a "test run" for teaching a child responsibility. I would try giving the child regular chores first, then working up to having a pet of their own. Again, it does not create respect for animals if the child learns that it's ok to have "failed" with the first pet due to gross negligence because it was their "first try". I've also seen this one many times.
> 
> The short version: adults need to act like adults!


^ Exactly what im trying to say.


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

And i have found even a WORSE tank than the teddy tank, called "My "fun" fish tank." Watch the commercial at your own risk.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IGsHSnju3U&list=UUX-aPe3DTduRY4VXsJmQ6mg&index=1

My eyes are bleeding, because it shows, not one, but TWO goldfish in a HALF A GALLON TANK! -.-
Way too many errors. For goldfish - they don't need a heater but they need VERY POWERFUL filtration, which you cannot fit in this tank. And also, goldfish get stunted in small bowls, but their organs continue to grow which squishes them up and.. i think we can all guess what happens next.
For bettas, they need at least a 2.5 gallon tank (They can live in 1 gal if water is kept very stable and clean) and this is a half a gallon tank, and you cannot fit a heater here. 

It claims that it cleans water by pouring in fresh water, an all the gunk will come out of a tap thingy using "gravity technology." Okay, this DOES clean the water but it also comes with river rocks, and sludge can build up in these causing poor water conditions. So just simply pouring on water won't fix that.


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

Kim said:


> The short version: adults need to act like adults!


I couldn't agree more! Sometimes the children act more like adults than the adults do which is pathetic. :evil:


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh lord. 
Why wouldn't you want to teach your child responsibility for an animal? I pretty much tought my 15 year old brother to look after all my fish bettas included while I was away for 4 days and he was more than happy to learn and take the responsibility on board... kids are happy to learn if your happy to teach and do it in a fun, happy and in an informative way. I can't wait to have children and teach them many things about fish and I'll be encouraging pets from as early as 5. My friends son who will be 3 soon is interested in animals and loves fish and my fish tanks, I'm trying to convince my friend to get him a nice tank, I have no problem with kids having pets, I don't understand how or why it would be an issue if the parents have provided the right information....


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

my betta got a heater


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Littlefin said:


> And i have found even a WORSE tank than the teddy tank, called "My "fun" fish tank." Watch the commercial at your own risk.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IGsHSnju3U&list=UUX-aPe3DTduRY4VXsJmQ6mg&index=1
> 
> My eyes are bleeding, because it shows, not one, but TWO goldfish in a HALF A GALLON TANK! -.-
> ...


Yeah I saw that commercial too and people bash on me for trying to say this tank is unsuitable especially the teddy tanks >.>


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Read this on teddy tank descriptions:

Caution: The Teddy Tank has been tested and follows all Consumer Product Safety Commission regulations. The plush animal houses a plastic fish tank for children safety. Also Teddy Tank has a LED nightlight, which requires minimal energy and produces minimal heat. Each product has been tested for safety. Please read all warning labels located on the package. Teddy Tank is very interactive! It is a fun fish tank, coin bank, candy bowl, toy and accent piece for all ages.

Care Instructions for Bowl: 
If you are using Teddy Tank to house a Betta Fish please remember to treat the fish and all pets with love and care. Parents please supervise your child when caring for a pet. Remember this is a one gallon fish bowl, which will need frequent water changes. It is super easy to clean because you can remove the plush animal body from the one gallon plastic bowl. Remember to consult a veterinarian or your local PetSmart to see how to properly care for a Betta Fish in a one gallon plastic bowl.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Just a quick question for everyone since this thread turned into a debate about whether or not a child should have or is capable of having a pet... How old was everyone when they got thier first pet and how did it turn out? My first pet ( that was truely my own) was three goldfish. And I did screw up because I was confused with the fact that fish aren't dogs or cats. And since that mishap, I learned valuable lessons about the responsibility of owning and caring for a pet. And since then, I can say that all of the pets that I've owned or rehabilitated, have not suffered and perished due to my negligence. I think a child having a pet is a great idea as long as there is supervision as well as responsibility involved. It all depends on the maturity of the child. And btw, I was 4 when I got my first fish. I have a 7 year-old and he is learning from me about the responsibility of caring for a pet. He has had experience with dogs, a cat, and a rabbit and has done quite well. (I have been involved with rescuing a number of dogs but do to my finances, space, and schedule, a fish is about the only pet I will accept right now) So I'm just curious as to what age everyone's first pet was.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I grew up in Queensland out in the bush and was always playing with and covering myself in green tree frogs (have a photo of myself with one on my head one on each shoulder and one in each hand) so I started out early being around animals but I think I was maybe 8, when I first got a kitten, and mum and dad always made me feed it, play with it and look after it, they would clean the litter though, sadly he died in a house fire :/ but I've grown up around animals my whole life so could they be classed as pets although I never took them into my home? I would still feed them and play with them and such, what really defines a pet? is it where you have to physically bring it into your home and "claim" them as yours?? I know someone who found a baby magpie in his yard and began feeding it, now every day around a certain time it will come to his balcony and await a feed, is this a pet? as it's simultaneously being cared for but is in the wild and free to do as it wishes?? it has that instinct to come back and trust my friend.. :-D


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

We had cats from the day I was born. I was helping to feed/water them by age 3, but mom was the primary caretaker as they were "her" cats; I think I was 7 before I was permitted to feed the cats without her direct supervision-i.e.: ask if I could feed them, open the can/fill the dry food, etc.

The first pet that was truly my own was a hamster when I was about 10. I had been talking about a pocket pet for months and eventually (pre-internet days) read up, asked for a few books, and ultimately mom took me to get him. I was responsible for him, but mom was there to remind me about food, water, and cage changes.

Having pets does engender some level of responsibility in children and teens, but it's also something that a parent should be up to date on and should also understand the child's limitations. While a supervised young child can absolutely do water changes and feeding and the like, I wouldn't put a tank in their room and expect them, without any instruction, to do that. They're kids, they need to be taught.

And let's be honest, not all kids are going to be able to handle that the way not all adults can. I was 24 before I felt responsible enough for a cat of my own, and 26 before I trusted that I could handle a fishtank with all the WCs and testing. My 7 year old nephew, however, was raised helping to feed, water, and let the dog out, and is now helping (enthusiastically) to raise his new puppy. There is no blanket rule that can apply.

(Also, those teddy tanks are CREEPY. I don't know who invented them, but I cringe whenever I walk by one. And didn't the inventor of the fun fish tank come on this forum some years back? I remember seeing a video of it a long time ago and thinking they were terrible, but hoping the person would listen and not market them. Clearly money is a big draw over a pet's comfort. :-( )


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

My point exactly. Every child is different. And as far as what constitutes being considered a pet. Well this is solely my opinion, but what I consider a pet is any animal that you claim is yours and with doing so, you accept all responsability in the care of that animal (i.e. vet care when it gets sick, legal care if it hurts someone else, and basic care such as food, shelter, and so forth) Forgive me if I look at a pet the same as my child. My son has always enthusiastically helped with the care of our pets and our rescues. But as far as owning one of his own, he isn't ready. But he hasn't been around animals his entire life. I was so I learned the responsibility at a very young age. And having a pet is a responsability that requires an adults guidance. And yes as every parent should know, when you get a child a pet, ultimately you are the one responsible for it.


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

I have had a lot of pets, i grew watching animal planet i i wanted to rescue all the injured animals.
But as far as i can remember, my mom is not as eager as i am.
I got my first fish at the age of 4, a betta named Lucas. He was a birthday present i i really loved him but my mom never allowed me to take him home (same with all my pets besides from my dog and my current 3 gal tank which are recent) every time i went to my grandmas house i would attend my pets because the adults didnt, and i read books and watched programs about the animals i liked, and i knew they had neccecities.

Not to brag or anything but i have been very careful and eager of taking care of my animals but the adults around me try to stop me and dont listen to me, especially my mom who finds aesthetics more important that animal welfare


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

juanitawolf said:


> I have had a lot of pets, i grew watching animal planet i i wanted to rescue all the injured animals.
> But as far as i can remember, my mom is not as eager as i am.
> I got my first fish at the age of 4, a betta named Lucas. He was a birthday present i i really loved him but my mom never allowed me to take him home (same with all my pets besides from my dog and my current 3 gal tank which are recent) every time i went to my grandmas house i would attend my pets because the adults didnt, and i read books and watched programs about the animals i liked, and i knew they had neccecities.
> 
> Not to brag or anything but i have been very careful and eager of taking care of my animals but the adults around me try to stop me and dont listen to me, especially my mom who finds aesthetics more important that animal welfare


I know exactly how you feel. Animal planet is my favorite channel in the whole world. You can learn alot from it. And my mom was the same way. Some people just don't get the gifts and the love that animals can give you if you just put a little bit of effort and alot of love. That's why I look at animals the same as I do my son. Pets aren't disposable, they are living creatures who deserves to be happy.


----------



## serartic (Jan 4, 2015)

:C that's really depressing to see. my heart aches for any betta or any living animal that has ever been in that ridiculous """"tank""""


----------



## BettaMaximum (Dec 5, 2014)

In my life time I have had the chance to work in the pet industry; Reptile Manager for the Alaska Pet Palace in Ancorage Alaska (that was 25 years ago). 

I don't think we will ever rid ourselves of people who think the way to first teach kids responsibility is to put them in charge of a living breathing animal.

There were a few times I refused to sell pets to people becuase it was obvious the parent wouldn't care for the pet when the child forgot or lost interest. I esp. remember refusing to sell a set of garder snakes to a family when I learned that their daughter was going to do a school science experiment on them. The experiment was to CUT THE TOUNGE off of one of the snkes to see if it could still find its food and eat.

All you can do is pass on your displeasure, respectfully, and vote with your $$. Just a single look at the Teddy Bowls (you would think) an adlt would realize its not a good idea.


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

oh gosh, the snake thing is just awful


----------



## AmaV (Jan 11, 2015)

Plakattyphoon1234 said:


> I have looked on petsmart. I seen larger tanks, but now there are more smaller (less than 1 gallon) and they are advertised as recommended for bettas. Link: http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari...d36-25958/cat-36-catid-300013?var_id=36-25958


I work at petsmart and remember seeing these in my store a week or so ago(they were no where near the fish though, thankfully it also seemed like we didn't sell a lot of them!) Anyway, couldn't remember if I've seen them recently so I checked today and we no longer have them in store. Hopefully we don't get any more.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

I have had pets (family pets or mine) since I was born. I was always around animals and was taught to help care for them. My 20 month old daughter has been around animals her whole life as well. She does wonderful with our dog (and did even better with the one we lost in April) and knows what a fish is and where they live. She knows not to tap on the glass or hit/kick the dog. It all depends on how the parents teach the child. No I don't plan on getting her her own fish until she can prove to me that she is responsible, but that doesn't mean that I'm not going to have her help me with the current fish when she's old enough. She does great feeding the dog for how young she is. She scoops the food out of the bin and dumps it in the bowl and puts the cup back and closes the bin. She also helps us with other 'chores' around the house.




> _but what I consider a pet is any animal that you claim is yours and with doing so, you accept all responsability in the care of that animal (i.e. vet care when it gets sick, legal care if it hurts someone else, and basic care such as food, shelter, and so forth)_


In that case, only adults over the age of 16 with a mode of sole transportation and a steady income can have a pet.


It really does come down to the parents and how children are raised. Not all children can be trusted around animals, and I totally get that. There are kids that I've been around that terrify me as another human being, Lord knows what they're like around animals - again comes down to the parents. We as parents hold a HUGE responsibility, and unfortunately not all of us recognize that.

And sadly, many adults aren't responsible enough for children.

Just my two cents.


----------

